# Human scissors v Dog scissors?



## fjm

Is there a significant difference in design between scissors made for barbers and hairdressers, and those made for dog grooming? There is a much wider range of the former available in the UK than the latter!


----------



## Birdie

I'm sure there is, (obviously with the curved scissors at least) but I use a pair of barber's scissors I got from Sally's to groom Desmond. -shrug- They get the job done, so I think that if you can't afford decent dog grooming scissors, those work for at home grooming.


----------



## Skye

I'm a hairdresser, and after visiting with P2P the other day, these are my thoughts.

The length of the blades used for grooming were several inches longer than the ones I use to cut hair. That is just a personal preference, though. You can get longer blades on "people" shears. The total length of my shears (not just the blades) is 5 inches. The ones at P2P's were probably 7-8 inches overall. You have a small poodle, (I do, too) but having longer blades means you are taking off more hair in one clip, making it go much faster.

Also, I can see a huge advantage to the curved shears. It's also a time saver. Of course, you can do it all with straight shears.

I would say, yes, you can get a decent pair of haircutting shears, and be able to do everything. I'm just about to check into the pricing of all of that stuff myself!!! Some things are essential, and some things are just nice to have! (For at home DIY grooming!)


----------



## fjm

Thanks, Skye, that all sounds very sensible. 

Does anyone have ideas on the optimum size of curved sheers for a small dog? I was thinking shorter, to get curves around the legs, but have my eye on some 7.5 inch ones, which seem a good compromise.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

My dog schears are 8 inches long, made for dog hair. But my thinning shears are human cheapies that work GREAT. I've tried using dog thinning shears and maybe I'm just not used to it, but I love being able to drive down the street and get a $16 dollar pair new rather than ordering the cheapest dog pair for $40 with shipping and waiting a week to get it.


----------



## 3dogs

*I have both....*

I use my Kamosori human shears for the toy dogs with light coats like the yorkies, maltese etc.. I do have a curved Kamosori dog shear but really don't like it. I tend to like a slightly heavier shear. They make dog shears up to 10" in length a bit to large for my taste, "poke out an eye with those". Anyway, shears are a personal preference, I like short shanks many of mine are bent shank, some straight. I only have 2 8.5 curved but not crazy about either of them but love the straights from same company. So, you can use human shears & if you have a way to actually put them in your hands & get the feel even better.


----------



## Jelena

I've started to learn grooming with human shears, and it worked for me for a while, only problem I had was length of blade. I think that is good to start with anything, just to get going , then buy better straight shears, and after that a curved ones.


----------

